# Guardrails on docks and walkways



## ClermontCodeGuy (May 11, 2016)

Are boat docks and walkways to the dock required to comply with the Florida Building Code section R312 ? Or are they exempt from this section ?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 12, 2016)

Depends, public dock or private? What does the scope of the Florida Building Code council cover? for instance, in SC the Building Code Council only regulates to the OCRM line. A dock in this location is governed by other entities.


----------



## ClermontCodeGuy (May 12, 2016)

The one in question is private residential. The FBC "R" covers 1 & 2 dwellings and their accessory structures.

"*R101.2Scope. *
The provisions of the _Florida Building Code, Residential _shall apply to the construction, _alteration_, movement, enlargement, replacement, repair, equipment, use and occupancy, location, removal and demolition of detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses not more than three stories above _gradeplane_ in height with a separate means of egress and their _accessory structures_. "


----------



## ICE (May 12, 2016)

Is a permit required?  Did they get a permit?


----------



## north star (May 12, 2016)

*@ : @ : @*




> *" Are boat docks and walkways to the dock required to comply with *





> *the Florida Building Code section R312 ? Or are they exempt from this section ? "*


I say Yes, ...they are required to comply !




*@ : @ : @*


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2016)

_Not from IRC but:
*IBC 1013.1  *Guards_ are not required On the loading side of ... docks or piers.


----------



## north star (May 12, 2016)

*# = # = #*

That is a different type of [ Loading ] dock Mark !

Section 312.1.1;  from the `14 FBC, 5th Edition, Residential,
requires guards along open sided walking surfaces.

I would also want to know if this dock \ pier is located within
a Flood or Tidal Zone.


*# = # = #*


----------



## mark handler (May 12, 2016)

north star said:


> . I would also want to know if this dock \ pier is located within a Flood or Tidal Zone.


Does not matter
You also do not need them around swimming or wading pools/ponds


----------



## ClermontCodeGuy (May 13, 2016)

Yes a permit is required for dock work in Florida, tidal zone No, flood zone Yes. Walkway is elevated greater than 30" above water. However the question also becomes "is the water also grade" ? My concern is for children and elderly people walking out there, without a guardrail there is potential for falling into the water. As far as the open side of dock, no guardrail is required where boat is docked. I will post a picture of the site asap.


----------



## steveray (May 13, 2016)

Build it to the IBC!.....Specifically the last line of the section. I think there is another more specific section as well, but I can't get there right now.

*R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment. *The provisions of this code are not intended to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction not specifically prescribed by this code, provided that any such alternative has been _approved. _An alternative material, design or method of construction shall be _approved _where the _building official _finds that the proposed design is satisfactory and complies with the intent of the provisions of this code, and that the material, method or work offered is, for the purpose intended, at least the equivalent of that prescribed in this code. Compliance with the specific performance-based provisions of the International Codes in lieu of specific requirements of this code shall also be permitted as an alternate.


----------



## mark handler (May 13, 2016)

*Is the intend of the "dock" for boats or for "pedestrian traffic"?
How do you know where to leave the "gaps" in the guard or what size the boat is?
*


----------



## ClermontCodeGuy (May 13, 2016)

Nice pictures, my site looks close to picture #1. Is the first picture of a code compliant installation ? Guardrails optional ?


----------



## JCraver (May 13, 2016)

A dock is a *dock*, not a *deck*.  No guardrails/handrails required on a single-level *dock, *unless your code specifically mandates them.  If a kid is playing unattended on a *dock* and falls in the water, that is a parenting issue - not a code one.

IMO, of course...


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 13, 2016)

We usually see a handrail/guardrail on the ramp leading to the dock area on residential. The only time I see something like this is a commercial operation with passengers loading and unloading tour boats


----------



## ClermontCodeGuy (May 17, 2016)

Thank you for the input on this matter.


----------

